# Lelit Elizabeth Service Boiler issue?



## MCProtis

Hey guys, I just received my "supposedly" brand new Lelit Elizabeth v3 from Amazon EU and what should be a day of Joy and coffee making has turned into a nightmare.

I'm experiencing a very weird issue, the Service boiler won't heat up no matter what:

If I turn on the machine and switch it to Eco mode, the machine gets to temp (95C), the display stops flashing and I can use it to brew coffee or to get water from the water tap.

If I turn on the machine and switch it to regular mode (eco mode off), the display's temperature never stops flashing, even after 25+ mins of the brew boiler having the correct temp. I believe this is because the service boiler is not reaching the desired temp. By clicking on the + button I can see the actual service boiler temp, and it's simply showing ambient temp.

Steam is on, and EVS is also set to 1. I have tried factory resetting the coffee machine as well as using the advanced settings by DaveC but nothing has changed.

Autofill for the brew boiler is definitely working (I can see the tank's water level going down) but I can't tell if the service boiler is getting it's share of water or not.

A couple of notes that may or may not be related :

The machine went through shipping hell, the outside box amazon used to ship the coffee machine was in a pretty bad shape, and the inside lelit box was soaked wet. I'm not sure if this was due to residual water from the coffee machine that got out or if it got wet during shipping, but it was not pretty.

When I took the machine out of the box, I noticed a loose screw. After further investigating, I saw that 3 screws were missing, and were found inside the coffee machine. I was able to put them in their correct places so I do not think this is related.

https://i.imgur.com/OQazkEI.png

Having said that, I do wonder if the service boiler isn't heating up (or filling?) due to a dislodged connection. My very inexperienced eye does not see anything out of ordinary though, but I'm adding some pics in case anyone wants to take a look at it.

https://i.imgur.com/hMjrJ17.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/wm3Gn3T.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/hNoksUh.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/xtsy1RS.jpg


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@MCProtis - Welcome to the forum. Obvious question... What's the reading of the steam/service boiler temperature?


----------



## MCProtis

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @MCProtis - Welcome to the forum. Obvious question... What's the reading of the steam/service boiler temperature?


 Thanks for the welcome. It just shows the kitchen's ambient temp (~20C), which seems to be correct.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

MCProtis said:


> Thanks for the welcome. It just shows the kitchen's ambient temp (~20C), which seems to be correct.


 If I were you... I'd send the machine back to the retailer as it's obviously not right.


----------



## DavecUK

Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you can be up and running soon it's probably a simple problem. If you have tried my settings (they're magical) so it can be a settings problem. I'll assume they are all 100% correct.

Gain access to the top of the steam boiler and look for a limit stat has a little pop button thing in the centre, with the machine unplugged of course just see if it needs resetting and will press in with a little click (doesn't have to be pressed hard.

Then have a look and check the heating terminals are connected (second photo).....you could take a shot of the machine from a little further back so see can see inside and spot anything that's not where it should be.


----------



## MCProtis

Hi @DavecUK, Thanks for the welcome.

I've removed the top cover and looked at the service boiler limit stat. I do no think it's clickable though, as it just looks like the bottom part of a screw instead of a switch.

Attaching pic here : limit stat

I'll check the connections below, as soon as I find a way to remove the back cover


----------



## DavecUK

Yeah sorry, there's 2 limit stats, one each side of that *centre bolt*. The switches on both should be checked. I was going to say belt and braces by Lelit, but it's more like 2 belts.


----------



## cuprajake

Brand new and taking it to bits,

Be right back to the suppliers

Hope you sort it though


----------



## MCProtis

DavecUK said:


> Yeah sorry, there's 2 limit stats, one each side of that *centre bolt*. The switches on both should be checked. I was going to say belt and braces by Lelit, but it's more like 2 belts.


 Dave, I pushed the limit stats with the machine turned off, but that didn't fix the problem, so I went further and removed the back cover. I may have found the culprit, but it doesn't look like an easy fix without some soldering.

After removing the back cover, I checked the connections below the service boiler, this piece was loose and my guess is that it got damaged during shipping. I may be mistaken, but it looks like that little white plastic piece and that little protruding metal stick are part of the service boiler, as in a single piece.

I tried pushing it back to its place, but it didn't fix the issue, my guess is that this won't work unless it's soldered back.

Adding a pic :



http://imgur.com/4w8zJ9a


----------



## MCProtis

Just realized that the previous picture was out of focus, adding two more with a better angle.



http://imgur.com/OJsHO8v




http://imgur.com/kZ6gBA9


----------



## DavecUK

Problem solved return it, it needs a new service boiler. That's not repairable.


----------



## MCProtis

Thanks Dave, will do.


----------



## Richard H

I would contact the sender and request an immediate refund. That's the very least you can do ..............


----------



## MCProtis

Richard H said:


> I would contact the sender and request an immediate refund. That's the very least you can do ..............


 I hesitated to do it as I did not want to carry the 15kg beast to the post office, but I have no other choice, because even if Lelit ships me an extra service boiler part, exchanging the boiler is beyond my capabilities.

I was surprised to see that the coffee machine was in ECO mode the first time I turned it on and now I see some coffee residue on the group. Wondering if I got a returned item.

Either way, back to Amazon.

Thank you all for your help


----------



## Richard H

Can I suggest you try 'Bella Barista,' excellent service here. I bought a Lelit Mara M62 from them two years ago. They are a very reputable company in anything to do with coffee! Lelit - Brands (bellabarista.co.uk) Hope you have a successful result and end up with a serviceable machine soon'


----------



## cuprajake

Interparcel and ups, pics up from your house


----------



## MCProtis

Amazon is already sending a replacement package, let's hope that this time they do not play football with it.

In the meantime, I have managed to fix it. I pushed the loose connector in it's place and checked conductivity using a multimeter between the red and white connectors of the heating element.

After some trial and error, I found a spot where the conductivity / ohm tests succeed. I understand that this might not last and I'm not willing to glue this together with high heat silicone due to warranty purposes, but I can at least steam some milk while waiting for the delivery.


----------



## DavecUK

It will probably overheat at that junction...

I find Amazon very good, especially where this sort of problem is concerned. Especially when you have photos to show them


----------



## 27852

Had a dicey hour or so this morning with the same issue. Pushing down those terminals brought the service boiler back online.

I watched it run with the top off for a while and noticed a constant small venting back into the reservoir. Is this normal or an indication of something more sinister? Effectively this is a small scale constant distillation of water in the machine - I'm not concerned from a scale perspective but perhaps an argument for leaving it in eco mode until I want service boiler functionality.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Kjk said:


> I watched it run with the top off for a while and noticed a constant small venting back into the reservoir


 I think I know what you are talking about. Because water from the OPV drips onto the safety valve outlet via that X fitting. When the safely valve gets really hot, due to being attached to the steam boiler, it will heat that water really hot and pressure, even though a tiny amount, generated by the heat (nothing to do with the pressure inside the steam boiler) will push that towards the exit, which is back to the tank.

If you touch that X fitting, you'll be surprised how hot it gets!

*Even though it does not affect the functionality of the machine what so ever, It drove me up the wall!*

I wanted the safety valve outlet to be dry, and I wanted the back of the steam tap to be dry too (note that there's a tube going there, effectively to plug one port of the X connector. It should've been at least an Y connector.

The design baffles me.


----------



## 27852

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I think I know what you are talking about. Because water from the OPV drips onto the safety valve outlet via that X fitting. When the safely valve gets really hot, due to being attached to the steam boiler, it will heat that water really hot and pressure, even though a tiny amount, generated by the heat (nothing to do with the pressure inside the steam boiler) will push that towards the exit, which is back to the tank.
> 
> If you touch that X fitting, you'll be surprised how hot it gets!
> 
> *Even though it does not affect the functionality of the machine what so ever, It drove me up the wall!*
> 
> I wanted the safety valve outlet to be dry, and I wanted the back of the steam tap to be dry too (note that there's a tube going there, effectively to plug one port of the X connector. It should've been at least an Y connector.
> 
> The design baffles me.


 Yup that is right, I think that accounts for a slight hissing from the machine. Now that I've broken the 4th wall and taken the top off I might set the OPV down to 7bar and observe it as it comes up to heat, brew first in eco mode and then service.


----------



## 27852

Just finished having a dig round, nothing to see here. I think my earlier observation was just air bubbles making their way through from the brew side of the valve as I saw that action in eco mode tonight . I then turned the service boiler on and let it come up to heat... nothing. I could see no water flow from the 5.5bar safety valve being invoked or the "backside" connection from the steam valve back to the "x" connection where they join the OPV and outlet into the water tank. There is water in those tubes so they must have been activated at some point. It is probably smart to keep it in eco until steam is needed anyway, from an energy usage perspective.

Hopefully lower pressure extractions are tastier...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Kjk said:


> Just finished having a dig round, nothing to see here. I think my earlier observation was just air bubbles making their way through from the brew side of the valve as I saw that action in eco mode tonight . I then turned the service boiler on and let it come up to heat... nothing. I could see no water flow from the 5.5bar safety valve being invoked or the "backside" connection from the steam valve back to the "x" connection where they join the OPV and outlet into the water tank. There is water in those tubes so they must have been activated at some point. It is probably smart to keep it in eco until steam is needed anyway, from an energy usage perspective.
> 
> Hopefully lower pressure extractions are tastier...


 Good stuff. The Safety valve should never be invoked. If it is, you have a problem. The water inside those tubes (towards the safety valve is because it drips from the X connector as the water from the OPV passes through.

If you keep the machine in eco mode, is the pressure still going to 12 bar?


----------



## 27852

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Good stuff. The Safety valve should never be invoked. If it is, you have a problem. The water inside those tubes (towards the safety valve is because it drips from the X connector as the water from the OPV passes through.
> 
> If you keep the machine in eco mode, is the pressure still going to 12 bar?


 Makes sense I guess the x connection is easier than routing it into the drip tray. I paired this with my back flush routine and it was cool seeing it in action, especially the blending of service and brew water out of the water wand.

I set OPV down to 7.5, just to see what the fuss is about lower pressure shots - that will be tomorrow's experiment. I know I should have done 7 to get 6.5 on a real puck but I'm lazy like that.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I just realised I'm getting mixed up with another Elizabeth thread. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Jonathan997

DavecUk thank you for your post on the temp limiter, have just reset mine coffee for the weekend restored.


----------



## mystricalmist

I had a similar issue today. I've had the Lelit Elizabeth for 4 months and this suddenly happened. The loading bar kept on blinking for an unusual amount of time. Nothing was coming out at all when I turned on the steam, but I could make espressos as usual, and if I put the machine on Eco mode, it ran as normal. I followed DavecUK's suggestion from his Feb 5th post, and thankfully the steam started working again!

-Alan


----------

